# You might be a guitarist if...



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

You're asked about the best amp and you say Marshall and you realize they're talking about the type for their car.

You have a shrine to Randy Rhoads,Jimi Hendrix and Eddie Van Halen in your garage.

you stand in a guitar shop and decide oh i will buy that guitar,no wait that one,oh wait maybe that one,nope that one for 5 hours.

everytime you go out you go to a guitar shop first.

you see a concert and you go to the stage just to see the amps,effects and guitars the band uses.

you carry more picks than cash in your wallet.

you always have someone knocking on your door to "Turn it down."


You're in the minority who still uses tubes

You look through a catalog of Musician's Friend,even though you can't afford most of the stuff.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

you cant read sheet music


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

*You know you're a classical guitarist when...*

You know you're a _classical_ guitarist when...

your response to someone looking at your nails is: "i'm not gay, i'm a guitarist".

on occasion you've refused to play for the following reasons: "it's too cold" or "my nails are too short".

you are a guitarist who actually _can_ read sheet music.

you once got caught smelling your guitar.

to you the terms g-string and nylon don't refer to lingerie items.

you tune your guitar almost as much as you play it.

you've tuned your guitar while playing and people thought it was badass.

the modern and contemporary repertoires for your instrument are actually better than pre-modern.

everyday you ask god why he let andres segovia's apartment burn down while it may have contained manuel ponce's hommage à Bach???

to you john williams is not necessarily a film composer.

you've used the intimacy of your playing as a tool for mind control over the opposite sex.

metal guitarists bow to you.

you've once seen a picture of what you thought was a gorilla in a dress, when it was in fact augustin barrios.

etc.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

You own a guitar HEHEHEHEHEHEH


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

...someone throws a couple of nickels at your feet!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I 'liked' Philip's post. As a classical guitarist not all of those observations he/she listed really apply to me necessarily, but I thought it was much better than the original post at least, which sounded like a bit of dialogue taken out of the movie 'Wayne's World'. The OP only describes one niche of guitar players --> the niche that has the least amount of actual skill!

Change the word 'guitarist' to 'poser' in the thread title and Metalkitsune's observations are pretty much bang on the money.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

tdc said:


> I 'liked' Philip's post. As a classical guitarist not all of those observations he/she listed really apply to me necessarily, but I thought it was much better than the original post at least, which sounded like a bit of dialogue taken out of the movie 'Wayne's World'. The OP only describes one niche of guitar players --> the niche that has the least amount of actual skill!
> 
> Change to word 'guitarist' to 'poser' in the thread title and Metalkitsune's observations are pretty much bang on the money.


Dude,what?

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/showthread.php?t=329754


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

are you telling me that i came up with those when i could've simply taken someone else's idea??


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

my head hurts.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Metalkitsune said:


> my head hurts.


I don't blame you...just upon reading the thread name I knew it was one of those 'you know you're a *******' type things...as a guitarist of 23 years, I enjoyed your post quite a bit.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

You can write a transcription faster than the original piece is played. *Yes, that was a knockoff of the Vivaldi joke*


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Philip said:


> You know you're a _classical_ guitarist when...
> 
> your response to someone looking at your nails is: "i'm not gay, i'm a guitarist".
> 
> ...


I'm pretty much guilty of all of those! (Well, I say, "I don't belong to some weird cult" when my students ask about my nails--my high school would take a dim view of the perceived gay slur!)


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

When you use tabs

If you have to move stuff around whenever you get a new amp.










Yeah,it's a amp i got recently,of course getting a bias probe and such for it.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Metalkitsune said:


> When you use tabs
> 
> If you have to move stuff around whenever you get a new amp.
> 
> Yeah,it's a amp i got recently,of course getting a bias probe and such for it.


Not trying to be rude but what is the point of joining a classical music forum just to talk about guitar amps and heavy metal? I'm curious. I noticed not one of your posts are about classical music.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry dude.

I just posted a classical song that i heard once in another forum on this site.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Metalkitsune said:


> Sorry dude.
> 
> I just posted a classical song that i heard once in another forum on this site.


No apologies necessary bro. I just wanted to make sure you were actually a troll, not somebody just really really dumb. Now that I see its the former, I'll be sure to ignore the rest of your posts from here on out. :tiphat:


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

tdc said:


> No apologies necessary bro. I just wanted to make sure you were actually a troll, not somebody just really really dumb. Now that I see its the former, I'll be sure to ignore the rest of your posts from here on out. :tiphat:


Dude,i'm no griefer

http://www.talkclassical.com/1005-current-listening-704.html

I was once a member of a anti-griefer group and currently a member of the anti-troll club on deviantart and also a member of freedom for furries: anti-troll rebellion on Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Freedom-for-Furries-Anti-Troll-Rebellion/153608354688345


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

> I was once a member of a anti-griefer group and currently a member of the anti-troll club on deviantart and also a member of freedom for furries: anti-troll rebellion on Facebook.


For anyone not in the know: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry

The internet, man.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

tdc said:


> Not trying to be rude but what is the point of joining a classical music forum just to talk about guitar amps and heavy metal? I'm curious. I noticed not one of your posts are about classical music.


It's the Community Forum ... this forum area is not restricted to Classical music topics.



tdc said:


> No apologies necessary bro. I just wanted to make sure you were actually a troll, not somebody just really really dumb. Now that I see its the former, I'll be sure to ignore the rest of your posts from here on out. :tiphat:


Here we go again ... people taking stabs at one another. *There will be no further warnings of this activity.* If you must, use the PM system and leave this trivial crap off the public boards.

Another good thread shot to hell ... if members don't like the subject matter, then just leave it alone and don't post. Nobody is forcing anyone to read or contribute to any thread.

Thread has been closed at the request of the OP.


----------

